
Anti-Amazon Fever Is Spreading, and Big Tech Companies Should Be Worried - pmoriarty
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/panmyz/anti-amazon-fever-is-spreading-and-big-tech-companies-should-be-worried
======
fred_is_fred
I view this less as Anti-Amazon and more of anti-closed door, NDA bound, tax
handouts for jobs. It includes Foxconn and others as well.

